
The Matrix Updated - ingve
http://www.bfilipek.com/2016/03/the-matrix-updated.html
======
mc_hammer
your the better programmer but heres my suggestion.

webscript that picks a live streamed security camera that occcasionally has a
people walk by it (ie street cam), based on the users location/timezone

and then asciivideo that in the background of the stream

might try this if i have the time :D. very cool stuff btw

~~~
joebaf
the postprocessing effects if very simple, you just apply a glyph (even
random) instead of a pixel. So if might be used in lots of places... like you
mention - for camera input. This was done 13 years ago for Desktop, C++... but
now WebGL would be definitely a better choice.

